# Crookham Court School 2013



## sparky. (Jun 4, 2013)

here is my report on crookham court school visited with aquanuke and urbexfairy. This is a very cool place loads to see here and the staircase is just magnificent. we had a nice relaxed explore and a fantastic day i hope you enjoy my pictures.. 

here is some history for you all 

Crookham Court stands on the former site of Crookham manor house, built around the start of 14th century and destroyed in 1543, and subsequently demolished around 1850. The construction of the current building started around this time and continued in two more phases over the next fifty years.
It served several purposes,one as a manor house then a junior school and then school for the children of the Military serving at Greenham Common. It was abandoned for some time after the US Air Force left the area and purchased in 1961 when it was used as a boarding school until 1990.In 1988 there was a well-publicised case of child abuse by several members of staff which was covered on Esther Rantzen’s show That’s Life. This had apparently been going on for thirty years but it was only when the headmaster Mr. Gold joined the school in 1987 that it was discovered and reported. Three were convicted, including the principal who was the owner of the building. Over twenty years later the teacher who had been set free was also convicted when another victim came forward; he has tried appealing,but it has since been turned down.

on with the pics..


----------



## flyboys90 (Jun 4, 2013)

Cracking staircase & its nice to see that the fire surrounds aint been ripped out!!


----------



## UE-OMJ (Jun 4, 2013)

I thought the fireplace had been ripped out, and the library had been secured now. This report must have been done a while ago.

Great pics  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## shot_in_the_dark (Jun 4, 2013)

UE-OMJ said:


> I thought the fireplace had been ripped out, and the library had been secured now. This report must have been done a while ago.
> 
> Great pics  Thanks for sharing.



i heard the same, that the library was locked up etc.

either way, nice shots


----------



## Mars Lander (Jun 4, 2013)

Great set of piks of the place. Good see our calling card in every report so far


----------



## perjury saint (Jun 4, 2013)

*Nicely done... *


----------



## UEP-Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

Nice shots there 



UE-OMJ said:


> I thought the fireplace had been ripped out, and the library had been secured now. This report must have been done a while ago.
> 
> Great pics  Thanks for sharing.



Old shots mate 



AltDayOut said:


> Great set of piks of the place. Good see our calling card in every report so far



I'm still curious on what is your calling card, I see nothing that stands out lol!


----------



## Mars Lander (Jun 4, 2013)

Urbex-SW said:


> Nice shots there
> 
> 
> 
> ...



haha I wanna see how long it lasts .. will point it out one day, you ok not heard from you on here for an age it seems, or have you been enjoying the south wales sun :0


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Jun 4, 2013)

I love books, I would be in that library all day!
Great pics,
Thanks!


----------



## UEP-Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

AltDayOut said:


> haha I wanna see how long it lasts .. will point it out one day, you ok not heard from you on here for an age it seems, or have you been enjoying the south wales sun :0



You're going to have to PM me, I'm not very patient lol!  Ah I can't complain mate, the sun is beautiful! Been tied up with the businesses though for the last couple of weeks so not had two seconds to even log on here, summer is always like this for me, I shouldn't moan about it though!


----------

